

Startup Brasil – []accelerate your business in Brazil - lfmb
http://www.startupbrasil.org.br/english-entrepreneurs-of-the-world-heres-a-great-chance-to-accelerate-your-business-in-brazil/?lang=pt

======
lfmb
Accepts international applications. Mix of government(no equity) and
accelerator(equity) funding.

Startups get up to ~85k usd funding from government for R&D, no strings
attached. Startups get invested and accelerated by accelerators
(capital/equity varies according to accelerator)

Here is an explanation about the program. [1]

[1]
[http://www.startupbrasil.org.br/programa/?lang=en](http://www.startupbrasil.org.br/programa/?lang=en)

